# [SYS] ReiserFS oder ext3?

## andreask

Hallo!

Ich überlege gerade, welches JFS ich verwenden soll. Ich weiß dass es ein heiß diskutiertes Thema ist, daher habe ich sowohl bei google als auch hier gesucht, aber nichts wirklich gutes gefunden. Die meisten Informationen waren IMHO schon veraltet, wenn das FS 2001 schlecht war kann das ja heute ganz anders ausehen, z.B. ist ja ext3 inzwischen als absolut stabil bekannt. Ich verwende das auch schon seit einem Jahr ohne jegliches Problem. Nur solll ReiserFS ja vor allem bei kleinen Dateien _erheblich_ schneller sein, und das nimmt man ja gerne mit  :Wink: 

Nur höre ich gerade von ReiserFS dass es da schonmal zu Datenverlusten kommt, was natürlich der Supergau ist, klar mache ich Datensicherungen, aber das ist jedesmal ein ganz schöner Akt da es vor Ort keinen Admin gibt, und wenn der Server ausfällt alles still steht. Dagegen wird in der Gentoo Installations-Anleitung ja ReiserFS empfohlen, wogegen ext3 für absolute Stabilität empfohlen wird. 

Wie groß sind denn die Peformace-Vorteile von ReiserFS gegenüber ext3 und wie groß dagegen das Risiko von Datenverlusten?

Habt Ihr da Erfahrungen? Oder kennt jemand Vergleiche/Erfahrungsberichte, die möglichst aktuell sind? Denn letzte Zeit soll ReiserFS ja zuverlässiger geworden sein, und vor allem im Zusammenhang mit Raid(ich verwende weder Software noch Hardware-Raid) Probleme bereiten. Auf Kompatibilität mit ext2 oder sowas kommt es mir überhaupt nicht an. Der Server wird einmal aufgesetzt und soll dann laufen. Ich verwende einfach eine ganz normale IDE-Platte., vielleicht später 2.

Was würdet Ihr empfehlen? Wenn ReiserFS Mist baut, passiert das doch vermutlich plötzlich, ohne sich anzukündigen oder?

Viele Grüße,

Andreas

[mod edit]

Titel angepasst

[i}beforegod[/i]

----------

## dertobi123

Wenn's nen Server werden soll IMHO ext3. Für'n Desktop, der auch mal Zwecks Formatierung und Einspielung eines Backup ausfallen kann, ReiserFS.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## sputnik1969

 *andreask wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie groß sind denn die Peformace-Vorteile von ReiserFS gegenüber ext3 und wie groß dagegen das Risiko von Datenverlusten?
> 
> ....
> ...

 

Also ich habe auf produktiven Servern bereits schlimme Datenverluste durch ReiserFS erlebt, allerdings ist das bereits eine Weile her. Trotzdem oder deshalb empfehle ich für Server, bei denen es nicht auf das letzte Fünkchen Performance ankommt lieber Ext3.

Und ja, ein wirkliches Ankündigen habe ich nicht erlebt, ausser ein Mal, wo es garkeine Fehlermeldung gab, aber ein Teil der Dateien nur noch aus Binären Nullen bestand...Manchmal waren die Dateien auch nur zur Hälfte Ausgenullt... Aber das ist insgesamt noch ärgerlichger, weil man unter umständen nicht mitbekommt, das Daten fehlen, solange man die Datein nicht benötigt...

P.S.: Juhu, mit diesem Post habe ich endlich die Magische 300er Grenze überschritten und gelte jetzt als Guru  :Wink: 

----------

## xraver

Ich wüde eher zu ext3 tendieren, auch wenn ReiserFS einen (spürbaren) Performace Vorteil bei kleinen Daten hatt.

Bei mir hilten die Daten unter ReiserFS nicht lange, besonders wenn der Rechner öffters mal abstürzt. (und das kann bei einen der am Kernel ständig rumfummelt oft passieren:))

Bei ext3 gehts da schon besser, zumal man das im Notfall auch mal unter -t ext2 mounten kann.

Also auf / gar nicht. Aber vileicht könnte man ja ReiserFS als Portage-Partition(weill es ja eh ständigt aktualisiert wird) verwenden.

Auf pro-linux.de findet sich irgentwo nen Bericht über jfs.

Musst mal schauen, bin zu faul für link  :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

Für "mission critical" Systeme wie Server würde ich immernoch von ReiserFS abraten. Ich hatte selbst, wie hier auch Sputnik1969 schon berichtet hat, schlechte Erfahrungen mit ReiserFS gemacht. Ext3 ist meine Empfehlung. Ob für Desktop oder Server.

Ich habe alle Server unter ext3 laufen. Das bisher ohne Datenverluste oder sonstige Probleme. Bei ReiserFS kann ich von Sachen erzählen, die einen als Admin Albträume bereiten würden. Von plötzlichem Datenverlust aus heiterem Himmel (Filesysteme wurden ordnungsgemäß ungemountet etc.) bis dahin, das in Dateien Daten von anderen Dateien zu finden waren. Wie gerade letzteres passieren konnte, ist mir bis dato noch unklar.

Selbst für Fileserver mit hohem Load ist Ext3 zu empfehlen.

Als Admin sollte man ja stehts nach dem Motto "Safty first!" leben. Somit fällt - zumindest für mich - ReiserFS flach. Ext3 ist für mich die goldene Wahl.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## andreask

Hm  :Sad: 

Schade, ich dachte Ihr würdet mich jetzt von ReiserFS überzeugen  :Wink: 

Naja, also bleibe ich weiter bei ext3, 

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!

Viele Grüße

Andreas

----------

## RealGeizt

Wollte nur sagen, dass ich schon von Anfang an ReiserFS verwende und bis jetzt noch keine Probleme hatte.

Ein Einzelfall? Glaube ich nicht!

Gruss Christian

----------

## xraver

Saver use für mutige?

/root fs als ext3

/home und /tmp ReiserFS

Nur wo ist der Performance Vorteil hin?

----------

## xraver

 *RealGeizt wrote:*   

> Wollte nur sagen, dass ich schon von Anfang an ReiserFS verwende und bis jetzt noch keine Probleme hatte.
> 
> Ein Einzelfall? Glaube ich nicht!
> 
> Gruss Christian

 

Wie/Wo setzt du dein Rechner ein?

----------

## MaJor_PerMutation

Ich bin mit Gentoo von ext3 auf ReiserFS umgestiegen, habe es mit "notail" (und "noatime") gemountet.

Die "gefühlte" Geschwindigkeit liegt auf jeden Fall über der von ext3 (sehr subjektiv, ich weiß) und Probleme hat es noch nie gegeben.

Aber es gibt anscheinend selbst Uni-Server, die auf ReiserFS laufen:

http://oregonstate.edu/~kveton/fs/

(englisch, Vergleich xfs, jfs, ext2/3, ReiserFS (2003), nicht unbedingt representativ, aber mal ein Statement für ReiserFs)

Meine Schlussfolgerung:

Für private Dinge, auch Server etc. würde ich immer ReiserFS verwenden,, wenn ich viel mit sehr großen Datein arbeite würde, würde ich evtl. XFS in Betracht ziehen, weil es seit Jahren dafür optimiert wurde (afaik).

Viele Grüße,

Marcel

----------

## giant

Bei Reiser hat sich aber auch mittlerweile ziemlich viel getan - nur ich kann mich da den anderen Jungs nur anschließen ...

Bei mir hat Reiser auch mal die Platte zerschossen und seit dem benutze ich nur ext3 und bislang hab ich da noch keinen einzigen Ausfall mit gehabt. 

Im zweifelsfalle einfach mal testen - falls das geht.

----------

## ian!

Seiddem mir ReiserFS schon beliebig viele Probleme bereitet hat, bin ich natürlich vorsichtig geworden. Und für Firmenserver o.ä. gilt Datensicherheit vor Performance.

Ich werde heute mal einen Testserver aufsetzen und den etwas mit Filetransfers etc. via Script beschäftigen. Mal schauen was dabei herauskommt.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## Empire

Mein /home ist im Moment ext3, aber der Gentoo-Root ist ReiserFS.

Am Anfang der 1. Platte hab ich noch eine im moment ungenutze ext3 Partition.

(Das is im Moment noch mein altes Mandrake drauf, solte ich mal löschen)

Ich hatte mit ReiserFS bisher wirklich keine Probleme auf meiner Workstation.

Es läuft schnell, und bisher ganz zuverlässig.

Nun gut, meine Kiste ist auch noch sogut wie nie abgekackt.

Einzig mein Mandrake ist früher mal abgekackt, und dann hatte ich auch mit ext3 Verluste!

Diese alte Partition am Anfang kommt mir sowie so ein bisschen instabil vor :-/

Aber nix gegen ext3, mein /home läuft ohne Probleme.

----------

## tacki

hab reiserfs seit märz auf stark frequentierten servern (samba-, web- und mysql-server) im einsatz. bis heute nicht ein problem.

----------

## beejay

Ich benutze seit über einem Jahr auf allen Linuxen XFS. Hatte bisher noch keine Probleme damit. Bei grossen Dateien (gross = >2kB) ist es hervorragend.

Normalerweise hätte ich vielleicht Reiser genommen, aber damit hatte ich mal "einen tollen Dreh" erlebt. Seitdem bin ich gegenüber mir gegenüber unbekannten Dingen vorsichtig. XFS schien mir am sichersten zu sein - schliesslich steht ein grosser Konzern dahinter.

----------

## ian!

----- @BeforeGod: Bitte löschen. 10-fach Post. Warum auch immer. -----

----------

## ian!

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Ich benutze seit über einem Jahr auf allen Linuxen XFS. Hatte bisher noch keine Probleme damit. Bei grossen Dateien (gross = >2kB) ist es hervorragend.
> 
> 

 

Na hoffentlich hast Du eine USV oder ein zuverlässiges E-Werk.  :Wink: 

Gerade XFS cached ja sehr viel im Speicher, so daß bei einem Stromausfall da schon arge Datenverluste auftreten können. - Na, ok... ich gebe zu... kommt nicht so häufig vor, das Schreibzugriffe mit Stromausfällen zusammenfallen. Und das noch auf einem Desktop.

 *beejay wrote:*   

> XFS schien mir am sichersten zu sein - schliesslich steht ein grosser Konzern dahinter.

 

Warum benutzt Du dann kein Windows? Steht doch auch ein "großer Konzern" hinter?  :Wink: 

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## beejay

Soll ich das als verzweifelten Verusch auffassen, die Postingzahl zu erhöhen ?   :Twisted Evil: 

Jaja - Datenverluste bei XFS wegen Stromausfall. Wenn man sich nicht dazu herablässt, die FAQ auf der XFS-HP zu lesen, dann kann das passieren. Dort steht drin, wie man XFS in Sachen Metadata-Caching tunen kann - auch wann/bzw. wie oft synchronisiert werden soll.

----------

## dertobi123

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Soll ich das als verzweifelten Verusch auffassen, die Postingzahl zu erhöhen ?   

 

Gib zu, du probierst es doch mit dem gleichen Trick   :Laughing: 

Gruß Tobias

----------

## mrsteven

Ihr Spammer!!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Es gibt im Übrigen im Gentoo-Chat auch schon einen sehr guten Thread zur FS-Wahl...

----------

## RealGeizt

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *RealGeizt wrote:*   Wollte nur sagen, dass ich schon von Anfang an ReiserFS verwende und bis jetzt noch keine Probleme hatte.
> 
> Ein Einzelfall? Glaube ich nicht!
> 
> Gruss Christian 
> ...

 

Ganz normal als Desktop PC.

Brennen,spielen,ftp,arbeiten.

Vielleicht ist ReiserFS für reine Serverzwecke die falsche Wahl aber das kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Wie gesagt, hatte noch keine Probleme.

Gruss Christian

----------

## Beforegod

Uiuiuiui,

was war denn das  :Wink: 

Ihr macht mir ja richtig arbeit..

Bitte merkt euch mal, das wenn das Forum hängt nicht immer dreihundertausendmal auf Absenden zu klicken. Wartet lieber oder brecht ab...

sowas muss ja auch nicht sein ..

Und zudem :

XFS ist wirklich Super..

selbst bei schweren Plattencrashes ist nichts (oder wenig) verloren.

----------

## Kaervek

Ich benutze selber auch XFS und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit.

Vorher habe ich jahrelang ext3 im Einsatz gehabt. Es scheint mir etwas langsamer zu sein als XFS, ist dafuer aber auch absolut stabil.

Und es hat den riesen Vorteil, dass man seine alten Partitionen ganz einfach konvertieren kann.

JFS empfand ich persoenlich als ziemlich langsam, aber da ich keinerlei Benchmarks gemacht habe, sind die gesamten Geschwindigkeitsaussagen mit Vorsicht zu geniessen.

Allerdings hatte ich auch einmal mit XFS richtig Probleme, und zwar mit Kernel2.6 und Software-Raid. Da ist der Rechner regelmaessig mit "xfs_force_umount" Messages beglueckt worden. _Aber_, es handelt sich dabei um eine 4 Jahre alte "Spielkiste", da koennte auch durchaus was an der Hardware sein. Dennoch schien dieser Fehler nicht nur bei mir aufzutreten, da gab es bei SGI auch schon einen Bugreport zu.

Ich hab dann das Software Raid geloescht, es war sowieso nur ein Versuchsballon. (Und den 2.6 Kernel gleich noch hinterher, der mochte dann andere Sachen nicht machen ;))

Waehrend dieser Phase (Sofware Raid Fehler) habe ich allerdings nie Daten verloren, allerhoechstens die Datei, die grade geschrieben wurden. Auf der root Partition ist dagegen nie was passiert.

Auch als der 2.6er danach ab und an mal das System eingefroren hat, hatte ich niemals Datenverluste.

----------

## Auka

Hallo,

nutze persönlich ReiserFS schon seit den Urzeiten als es damals SuSE in Version 6.x aufgenommen hat (das muss so 1999 gewesen sein?). 

Ich habe seither ReiserFS auf wirklich vielen Rechner installiert und hatte noch _nie_ auch auf nur einem einzigen Datenverlust erlebt. Ja, und ein paar davon laufen auch als Produktivsysteme 24x7...

Ich jedenfalls bin wirklich glücklich damit. Obwohl ich eine Zeit lang ext3 verwendet hatte, bin ich doch wieder zurück zu ReiserFS. Letztlich ist es eh relativ egal was für einJournaling FS Du verwendest (jaja, Blasphemie *g*) - probiere einfach mal ein paar aus und schau was Dir persönlich am besten gefällt...

YMMV  :Wink: 

----------

## Daimos

hi,

ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemcht, ein bischen mit bonnie und bonnie++ zu experimentieren: Da war reiser ne menge vor JFS und XFS und ext2/3. Daß XFS bei Dateien über 2kB vorne liegt, konnte ich nicht beobachten - reiser ist das maß der Dinge.

Zwischen 2.4.8 und 2.4.17 war reiserfs mit Vorsicht zu genießen - das ist aber Vergangenheit. Ich hatte jedenfalls noch keinen Reiser Crash und ich nutze es seit 2.2er Zeiten.

Derzeit experimentiere ich mit IBMs JFS, das performance mäßig ziemlich genau in der Mitte zwischen reiser und xfs liegt, dabei aber eine bedeutend niedrigere CPU Last erzeugt. Wie langzeitstabil das ist, kann ich aber noch nicht wirklich sagen.

ext2/3 nutz ich - wenn überhaupt nur für die /boot, wobei mein stable system reiser-only ist.

----------

## Gecko945

Hi,

ich habe seit ein paar Monaten einen kleine Server mit einer

Reiser Platte.

Durch ein versehentlicher hard-resets beim Runterfahren (so ohne Monitor und beepen ist das so eine Sache mit dem richtigem Zeitpunkt),

nach ein paar total-hängern mit hard reset und anschließendem

reiserfsck --fixable sind dann doch gleich ein ganzer haufen Dateien

verschwunden *schwups*.  :Shocked: 

Dafür gibt es jetzt keine Abstürze mehr wegen kaputten Dateien.

Beim nächsten mal versuche ich ext3.

MfG,

Gecko945

----------

## Gecko945

Hallo,

gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit zwischen reiser und ext3 zu wechseln,

ohne die Daten auf der betroffenen Platte auslagern zu müssen?

Wenn es eine Möglichkeit gäbe, reiserfs zu verkleiner, wäre das

schon sehr gut.

- reiser verkleinern (je nach noch freiem Platz auf der reiser Partition oder über ramdisk)

- neue Partition erstellen ( z.B. ext3)

- ein paar Daten von reiser auf die neue Partition verschieben

- reiser Partition weiter verkleinern

- andere Partition vergrößern

- Dateien verschieben

 usw.

vielleicht könnte das Scriptgesteuert machbar sein..

wenn überhaupt machbar.

MfG,

Gecko945

----------

## Auka

Hallo Gecko945,

```
man resize_reiserfs
```

 ist Dein Freund...  :Wink: 

(natürlich erst nach emerge reiserfsprogs)

In Kombination mit LVM habe ich selbst schon eine reiserfs Partition im Betrieb resized - funktionierte absolut einwandfrei. (Neue Platte eingebaut und zu einem Volume hinzugefügt, voila eine neue schön große "Partition"...). 

Aber um noch mal klarzustellen: resize_reiserfs funktioniert natürlich auch ganz ohne LVM...

----------

## soulwarrior

Eine andere Ueberlegung ist, op man auf dem Server nach einem Einbruch  forensische Untersuchungen mit dem Sleuth Kit anstellen will.

Momentan unterstützt Sleuth Kit leider nur NTFS, FAT, FFS, EXT2FS, and EXT3FS.

----------

## jay

Ich benutze eigentlich schon immer ext3. Inzwischen liegt ReiserFS auch in version 4 vor,  die 3er Variante soll angeblich inzwischen problemlos laufen. 

Scheint also inzwischen wirklich stabil zu sein. Hmmm... werde wohl doch mal ReiserFS Partition aufsetzen und ein wenig damit rumspielen  :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## Ragin

Wir haben in der Firma momentan einen Server (IBM xSeries 230) stehen, der auf ReiserFS läuft.

Einer der Server hatte leider ein Hardwareproblem (wahrscheinlich die Platte), was ReiserFS trotz einer Dateianzahl von teilweise PRO VERZEICHNIS ca. 400.000 Dateien (!!!!) ohne Datenverlust überstanden hat. Wir mussten irgendwann die Festplatten in einen neuen Server einbauen, was auch ohne weitere Probleme funktionierte.

Das System ist durch RAID nochmals abgesichert, wodurch der Datenverlust auch ca. bei 0 liegen wird.

Da dieser Rechner als reiner Dateiserver für ein etwas bescheidenes Warenwirtschaftssystem arbeitet, welches ständig die Dateien hin und her kopiert ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste und auch teilweise extrem schnelle Zugriffe hintereinanderweg auf einzelne Dateien verursacht läuft alles stabil und verdammt schnell.

Vorher lief in unserer Firma ein Novell Server, welcher nicht einmal ansatzweise die Geschwindigkeit bei der Dateianzahl halten konnte.

Ich nehme an, wenn ReiserFS diesen Extremtest (gerade die Anzahl der Dateien in den einzelnen Verzeichnissen ist weit entfernt von gut und böse) bestehen kann, sollte es auch ansonsten recht stabil laufen.

Es mag sein, dass es bei einzelnen Rechnern (Platten???) Probleme macht, aber da würde ich vielleicht auch mal andere Programme überprüfen, die vielleicht noch ungewollt im Hintergrund laufen.

----------

## sputnik1969

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Einer der Server hatte leider ein Hardwareproblem (wahrscheinlich die Platte), was ReiserFS trotz einer Dateianzahl von teilweise PRO VERZEICHNIS ca. 400.000 Dateien (!!!!) ohne Datenverlust überstanden hat. Wir mussten irgendwann die Festplatten in einen neuen Server einbauen, was auch ohne weitere Probleme funktionierte.
> 
> Das System ist durch RAID nochmals abgesichert, wodurch der Datenverlust auch ca. bei 0 liegen wird.
> ...

 

Der Unterschied zwischen einem Hardware- und einem Software-Fehler ist allerdings auch riesengroß.

Wenn bei einem RAID (natürlich meine ich ein "echtes" redundantes RAID und keine Striped-Lösung) ein Hardwarefehler auftritt sollten die Daten natürlich nicht verloren gehen (solange der Fehler nicht bei mehreren Platten Zeitgleich auftritt) was bei einem Softwarefehler allerdings eben auch bei einem solchem RAID nicht gewährleistet ist. Wenn ReiserFS beim schreiben auf so ein RAID Mist baut (und glaub mir, das kann passieren, ich habe es kleider schon erlebt) nutzt dir das beste RAID nichts, da es dann ggf. die fehlerhaften Daten redundant speichert.

Prinzipiell würde ich deshalb (weil meine Erfahrungen mit ReiserFS zwiespältig sind) bei Systemen, wo das letzte Fünkchen Performance den Kohl nicht fett macht, aus Sicherheitsgründen lieber auf Ext3FS setzen, wobei in deinem speziellen Fall (mit ca. 400.000 Dateien pro Verzeichnis) doch ein gewaltiger Geschwindigkeitsvorteil für ReiserFS spricht (der Vorteil der Balanced Trees  :Wink: ) was aber auch nur bei einem entsprechenden Speicherausbau wirklich klappt, aber der dürfte ja wohl vorhanden sein...

----------

## Ragin

 *sputnik1969 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Der Unterschied zwischen einem Hardware- und einem Software-Fehler ist allerdings auch riesengroß.
> 
> 

 

Das auf jeden Fall, aber was ich meinte ist, dass ReiserFS trotz des Fehlers ordentlich gearbeitet hat. Durch den Fehler ist der Server aller paar Minuten abgestürtzt, was aber dem Dateisystem nichts getan hat (hätte ich vielleicht mit erwähnen sollen).

 *sputnik1969 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ReiserFS beim schreiben auf so ein RAID Mist baut (und glaub mir, das kann passieren, ich habe es kleider schon erlebt) nutzt dir das beste RAID nichts, da es dann ggf. die fehlerhaften Daten redundant speichert.
> 
> 

 

Sicher, aber das kannst du mit keinem Dateisystem der Welt garantieren. AUch Ext3 hat teilweise noch arge Probleme. Ich habe es auch schon mehrfach erlebt, das ext3 einfach die komplette Partition abgeschossen hat und nur noch Datenmüll übrig gelassen hat. Somit kann auch ext3 einzelne Fehler produzieren, die durch ein RAID (Hardware) auch auf die anderen Platten gespiegelt werden. Dies ließe sich nur durch eine Checksummenüberprüfung jeder geschriebenen Datei vom Dateiserver her verhindern. Dies würde aber auch enorme Geschwindigkeitsverluste mit sich bringen.

 *sputnik1969 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]ein gewaltiger Geschwindigkeitsvorteil für ReiserFS spricht (der Vorteil der Balanced Trees ) was aber auch nur bei einem entsprechenden Speicherausbau wirklich klappt, aber der dürfte ja wohl vorhanden sein...

 

2GB sollten als RAM reichen  :Smile: 

----------

## Turrican

Also ich verwende ReiserFS seit Ewigkeiten - damals noch mit einem 2.2er Kernel.

Wirklich Probleme hatte ich damit eigentlich nie - im Gegenteil.

Ich bezweifle sogar, dass ext3 sicherer ist.

Kürzlich ist einem bekannten von mir sein gentoo durch einen ext3-Dateisystemfehler flöten gegange.

Mir ist sowas noch nicht passiert - noch nichtmal mit SuSE.

----------

## sirro

Ich hab mal ne leicht andere Frage.

Ich installiere momentan auf meinem Arbeitsrechner (Pentium 120  :Sad: ) Linux. Naja, ich versuche es zumindest, ist nämlich bisher nicht so ganz von Erfolg gekrönt. Hab gedacht mit SuSE wirds einfach, aber naja: Fehler über Fehler.

Zu meiner Frage: Welches Dateisystem ist für einen so langsamen Rechner am besten. Kann man schon Ext3 nehmen oder soll ich lieber bei Ext2 bleiben. Ich weiß leider nicht wie es da so mit der Belastung aussieht.

----------

## Loki|muh

ich vertraue auch auf reiserfs.

Ich hab hier nen router am laufen mit reiserfs, der NIE runtergefahren wird, sondern immer gleich ausgeschaltet wird. Und er läuft seit März obwohl er jeden Tag mindestens einmal abgeschaltet wird.  :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

Ich würde mal sagen du hast bisher _sehr_ viel Glück gehabt ...

Tobias

----------

## Ragin

@sirro:

Das Dateisystem allein hat im Normalfall kaum Auswirkungen auf die Geschwindigkeit von normalen PCs. Nur bei bestimmten Umständen (viele Dateien, hohe Festplattenbenutzung, sehr sensible Daten) sollte man sich genauere Gedanken über das FS machen.

Für den Hausgebrauch ist eigentlich jedes Dateisystem nahezu gleich gut.

----------

## sputnik1969

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Ich würde mal sagen du hast bisher _sehr_ viel Glück gehabt ...

 

Mit ReiserFS würde ich das auch nicht machen, mit ext3 mache ich es mit meinem Laptop auch so, wenn ich fertig bin, einfach ausschalten... Bisher hatte ich damit auch noch keine Probleme...Bei ReiserFS hatte ich damit schon öfter Ärger...

----------

## Turrican

Also ich dachte immer, dass es für die Datensicherheit absolut gefährlich ist, wenn man einen Rechner einfach abschaltet und nicht runterfährt. Weil die Daten, die noch im Schreib-Cache sitzen sind mit und ohne Journal immer verloren.

Also darauf zu vertrauen, dass ein r/w gemountetes Dateisystem andauerndes sofortiges ausschalten auf Dauer überlebt ist schon sehr optimistisch.

Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?

----------

## sputnik1969

Turrican: Nein, hast du nicht. Da ich aber bei meinem Nutzerverhalten und einem Betriebssystem, bei dem ich festlegen kannn, was wer wann schreiben darf abschätzen kann, ob noch etwas im Cache ist (notfalls mache ich ein sync vor dem ausschalten), kann ich mir das erlauben. Etwas was mit W* und manch anderem OS nicht möglich ist  :Wink: 

----------

## neumax

Ich hatte vergangenen Freitag einen Plattencrash (verursacht durch einen Stromausfall).

Ich hatte für alle Partitionen (swap ausgenommen ;) ext3 gewählt (reiser hatte bis dahin jedch noch nie ernsthafte probleme verursacht), da ich das für die sicherste Lösung der FS Wahl hielt.

Des weiteren habe ich von jeder Partition Backups mit Partimage angelegt.

Ich fühlte mich auf der sicheren Seite...

Der Plattencrash hat die ext3 Partitionen wohl sehr mitgenommen, denn sowohl die root Partition als auch die Backups (die auch auf einer ext3 Partition lagen) waren beschädigt. (Ausserdem: Die Images waren OK --> Überprüft)

Das hat sich folgendermaßen abgespielt.

Plattencrash --> Erneutes Hochfahren --> fsck.ext3 (mind. 30Min Y Taste fürs fixing) --> Nichts ging mehr...

Rücksichern der Paritionen anhand der Images (leider auch auf Platte, okok zu faul, mein Fehler) --> Fehlschlag, Problem still persists.

Ich bin dann erst mal ins WE und hab Sonntag Mittag mein System mit ReiserFS als root (und home) neu aufgesetzt.

Das soll jetzt kein Anti EXT3 Beitrag werden, ext3 hat BIS VERGANGENEN FREITAG immer wunderbar funktioniert, wahrscheinlich bin ich auch der Einzelfall. Aber ich denke man kann verstehen das ich leicht angenervt bin.

Ich hoffe das es mit Reiser jetzt erst mal besser läuft. 

Schliesslich hatte ich auf anderen Maschinen mit Reiser noch nie ein Problem.

----------

